# Bad Driver Rant & Rave!!



## shesulsa (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm starting this because every single day I must suffer the poor driving habits of others and it just pisses me off.  So here's a spot to vent your driving woes.

For instance:  I *hate* picking my kids up from school because there are parents who think nothing of parking on a walkway in a narrow pass-through in the school parking lot to pick up their brats - and staying there, even when others behind them need through.  It seems, invariably said brats must offload their armfuls of school stuff into the hatch or trunk, which it seems the driver never remembers to open until the kids walk around the car to remind them. Then, they must re-arrange stuff to make room for their school stuff, then they have to decided who's sitting where and someone has to give his/her sig other a very inappropriate tonsil-tickle goodbye which seems to take MUCH too long.  

The problem is, this blocks traffic up in the intersection on the street and the driveway into the neighboring school as well as throughout two of the three parking lots.  One car.

See, I think this should be a ticketable offense.

That is all.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Mar 21, 2011)

so have you complained to the school?
maybe they will get someone out there or send a letter home to parents to remind them of rules on the school grounds and for picking up their kids.
the local school did exactly that, plus the employees they already had outside at the end of the school day had notices with them to hand to parents breaking the rules.
the local police come out about 1-2 days a months to make a presence to remind people to follow the rules as well..
doesnt seem hard.
rude people are rude people though
my problems with drivers?

people who think that driving through a neighborhood at 1am blaring their speakersystem is funny
people on their motorcycles revving their engines at 5am in the morning thinking its funny..
people who will put their cars in the ine un rush hour traffic to prevent the motorcyclists from "passing" them
people on bikes who circle in and out of lanes through rush hour traffic and abuse the lane sharring rules
people who ride your *** in the fast lane when there is a car in front of you that you simply cant drive through.... like them riding your *** will speed you up.
people in the fast lane who think its their duty to slow freeway traffic down by driving exactly the speed limit forcing people into the middle lanes to pass them..
people who think it is perfectly fine to merge into your lane and proceed to go 10 miles slower then you were driving forcing you to hit your brakes and either move around them or go slower...if your going to merge into another lane, you need to either go faster then the person you are merging in front of, or wait for them to pass you. 
I am sure there are more, but there a bunch of rude people on the roads.


----------



## Steve (Mar 21, 2011)

Moving roadblocks on a two lane freeway.  If you're not passing in the left lane, you should not be IN the left lane.

People who see a sign that says, "Lane closed 1 mile," merge immediately and then right the middle so everything locks up.

Women in SUVs.  Pretty much all of them.


----------



## girlbug2 (Mar 21, 2011)

People who seem to think signalling their turns and lane changes is optional.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 22, 2011)

I moved from New York to the Land of Entrapment....er, I mean _Land of Enchantment_ sixteen years ago, now. There are many things, many of which some of you have covered, and there's this:



girlbug2 said:


> People who seem to think signalling their turns and lane changes is optional.


 
...because here, it *is*. This is the place where drunk-driving is something of a sport,though, a family tradition passed down from one generation to the next-*really*, where many people I know can fondly recall Sunday family drives with a case in the back seat........where, every couple of years, we have someone who gets so blotto they drive the wrong way down the interstate-_for miles_, and wind up killing someone...Me, I _ever_ get that drunk, and I'm probably laying down somewhere trying to hold onto the planet....:lol:

....around here, it's traditional to wait for the green light to_ ripen_, because it's surely going to get *greener*, and to apply the brakes approaching a green one, just in case it suddenly over-ripens, and turns red (this is in fact, what chili does, in answer to the official state question), or some fellow drunk-driver decides to run his red light, perhaps....

Forget what the speed limit is, my low-rider is only going to do 35 on this road, and _if jour behind me, a la verga,_ _jou got to learn some *patience*, _esé! :lol:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 22, 2011)

elder999 said:


> I moved from New York to the Land of Entrapment....er, I mean _Land of Enchantment_ sixteen years ago, now. There are many things, many of which some of you have covered, and there's this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm from NY and I agree with elder999's post 

But I must add the plethora of people who feel it is necessary to swerve right before they turn left or swerve left before they turn right.

And note to turn signals... it could be worse, I grew up near and learned to drive in and around Boston and a turn signal there... is a weapon


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 22, 2011)

I have to turn off of a street people like to speed on all the time - it's a two-lane street with no sidewalk and kids walk along it to and from school all the time.

When I need to turn right into the neighborhood and I have to wait for kids crossing the street, I almost invariably get the same morons screeching to a halt behind me to meet my taillights and right turn signal ... and it happens *every* morning.  Sometimes they grace me with their horns.  Like I'm supposed to run over the little cretins on their way to school.

The amazing thing is that I've lived here long enough to recognize the cars and drivers who frequent the street and it truly is the same damn people.  

Really?

Y'all can't tell there's a neighborhood where small children play just two houses in? You can't see the kids walking??

Gimme that horn and bend over ....


----------



## Flea (Mar 22, 2011)

People who screech to a full stop at a yellow light.

Bicyclists who think stop signs and traffic signals are optional.  There are stiff fines for that 'round these parts, and I'm grateful for that.  It may not endanger people as _much_ as cars doing it, but it can still cause a nasty accident.


----------



## granfire (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL, for some reason those folks around here don't seems so bad...though, I was always sure they could not drive. 

People who don't know how to turn from a two lane onto a two lane and think it's ok to cut you off...cured me from the idea of ever getting a bike...

Personally I want to wrap walkers around people's heads that think the striped area behind the handicapped van spot is for parking...

I guess I live her too long to still notice the bad driving...(except for he women in SUVs...you forgot the cell phone that come standard with those...)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 22, 2011)

I must say that I like how people drive here in Nevada.  Not that it is perfect just better than where I have been!  Maybe I just fit in!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 22, 2011)

I will say driving in Beijing, who am I kidding I&#8217;m not brave enough to drive in Beijing, I was a passenger with my eyes closed most of the time.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 22, 2011)

People who drive the wrong way in one-way parking lots - I teach at a YMCA, which also has a daycare, and when the parents are picking up kids, people who drive the wrong way up the parking lot are endangering little kids, and that just ticks me off.

Drivers who turn left into the far right lane, or right into the far left lane, which is illegal for a reason.

Drivers who drive below the speed limit on narrow roads.

Drivers who think tailgating will speed up traffic.

Drivers who don't clean the snow off the whole window - just a foot-square area on the front and back.


----------

